# advice on resigning/appropriate notice



## LSpangler (Nov 28, 2007)

I hope to make the career transition from the veterinary field to medical records field in the next few months.    I attend school at night for coding.  I have a wonderful boss and feel I should let him know of my intentions of leaving his practice so he has time to search for my replacement (I am a supervisor of vet technicians).   I know some managers give notice of up to six weeks, but I will probably transition into an entry level health record position and don't know if they would be willing to wait that long for me.   I don't have anything lined up yet, but am looking.   Do I let my current boss know that in the next few months I plan on searching other employment?  I have asked a college career counselor and she advised not to do this.  We have a good relationship and I have a lot of respect for him and want him to be able to find a good supervisor to replace me.  I know it was difficult for him to fill the position when he hired me.


----------



## PTcoder (Nov 28, 2007)

I would have to agree with your counselor.  I have always been told that the amount of notice you give should equal the amount of vacation time accrued(ie 4 weeks vacation/year, then you give 4 weeks notice).  I always give more, especially if they have been a decent employer, but make sure you have a job lined up first to protect yourself.  Most places are understanding that you need to give an employer sufficient notice and I would think they would expect the same from an employee as a professional courtesy.


----------



## LSpangler (Nov 28, 2007)

I have heard of the vacation rule for resignation notice, too.   My employer doesn't offer vacation leave, so technically I suppose two weeks notice per our policy would be sufficient.   I have to wonder too if I am letting my emotions get in the way of logic which is why I am asking around.


----------



## Deadpd (Nov 28, 2007)

*Intentions*

Well, if you have a good repore with your current employer, you should let them know what your intentions are.  Make them understand what you are doing and why.  Make sure they have pleanty of time to go out and recruit someone or have you train someone that is allready there.  In my opinion, that would be the honorable thing to do.  If the company that you will go work for is half way decent, then they will understand about waiting for you.


----------



## cconroycpch (Nov 29, 2007)

Do not let your current employer know that you are thinking of leaving until you already have your next job.  You may have a good relationship with your current employer, but you need to protect yourself as well.  What would happen if you told your employer you were going to leave, they hire someone and you train them, then have a hard time finding a new job.  Your current employer would have two people on the payroll doing the same job.  That will not last long at all and someone would be let go and you could find yourself without a job.


----------



## mmelcam (Nov 30, 2007)

If he knows you are going to school at night for coding, then he may already have an idea that you will be leaving. You are the one that has worked with him so you should know what type of person he is. If you feel that he would keep you on to train someone new until you found a job and the new person was fully trained, then I would let him know now. He will probably appreciate the fact that you are concerned with training your replacement so that everything runs smoothly after you leave.


----------



## khoffman (Jan 13, 2008)

Our company already has a rule in place, hourly people have to give 2 weeks notice and salary give 4 weeks.  This is to keep you eligible for re-hire and it is a courtsey to the employer.  Even with this time table usually they cannot replace you in time for you to stay and train the next person. 

Kathy 
CPC in North Carolina


----------

